# [solved]It can't use user's password to login by ssh.

## beyond93

I installed gentoo livedvd 10.1 by copy the livedvd's files.

After reboot, I start sshd service with no error message.

I can login by ssh from local or

from remote Linux PC with user's password .

But I can't do this in Window PC with some ssh software

like putty or xshell.

Normally there are three options in these software:

1.password authentication

2.keyboard interactive

3.public key

But I can't use password authentication option.

I just  want to use password authentication.

What should I do to do that?

Thanks!Last edited by beyond93 on Wed Jul 07, 2010 2:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BradN

If you really want to turn it on you should be able to by finding this...

```
# To disable tunneled clear text passwords, change to no here!

PasswordAuthentication no
```

in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and changing it to yes, but I would wonder if there's something else wrong because all the systems I've tried work fine with putty and the default sshd settings (I think putty uses keyboard-interactive in this case).

----------

## beyond93

 *BradN wrote:*   

> If you really want to turn it on you should be able to by finding this...
> 
> ```
> # To disable tunneled clear text passwords, change to no here!
> 
> ...

 

Yes. putty uses keyborad-interactive in this case and

I can't change it.

I can't click password authentication in xshell too.

I first use Gentoo in office work.

Because of security reason our PCs or Severs can't access Internet directly,

So I first install Gentoo by copying livedvd files.

Other linux boxs like Ubuntu, Slackware, Redhat

can be login through ssh with user's password and default sshd_config.

I installed gentoo into my home box by usual method,

and I don't get this issue.

I will try your advice tomorrow.

Thanks!

----------

